# Difference between Apache and Frontier range.



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Is there a huge difference in specification on these two ranges in Autotrails ?

I assume the fridges will differ in size, but the quality the same. The water heaters may have a different capacity but still the same make. 

Is the difference in soft furnishings ?

Many Thanks

Freddiebooks


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We had a new scout back on 2001 and currently have an Apache 700 2005 model..

Main thing is the 700 is based on the Fiat original long chassis with an extension bit added on, the Scout has an alko chassis fitted and is a few inches lower and slightly longer. 
I believe the new models also have difference in gross weight 700 = 4,000kg and the scout 4250kg but payload on the scout is only 85kg more.
The scout has a few refinements but of course your paying for them with the £10k plus price difference.. 
You can go on the autotrail website and there is a comparison section where you can cross check them all.

We love the layout on both these models and only changed the scout because it got smashed up by a stolen car. When we went shopping again we went for the 700 and saved a lot of cash...

I saw the 2011 version of the apache 700 at the NEC show and am really tempted, big locker space and they have addressed some of the backward steps they did on the 2006 - 2010 model.. ie taking out the fitted carpet and going back to a cushion type floor with seperate carpets on top and fitting a spare wheel..


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Tonk,

I must admit i have always quite liked the Apache 634. The 700 too, but just unsure about the permanent dining area for my needs.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

If looking at new ones, I _thought_ the main differences were Frontier is routinely on a Fiat Heavy chassis, Apache on Fiat Light; Frontier comes with a solar panel as standard; different fabric; bigger fridge; alloy wheels; posher control panel. The model I have has been "upped" into the Frontier range this year and these seem to be the changes made (other than 696 was always on a Heavy).

Paul


----------

